# Sigmatel High Definiton drivers for xp



## xeriuth (Apr 6, 2008)

HI, i downgraded my laptop a VGN-FZ31Z from vista home premium to XP got everything working just fine cept my sound card which i get an error like "The device cannot start: code 10" now ive tried everything all the possible drivers and whatnot, does any of you have an ideea what can i do to make that work cause i am verry happy on how my laptop performs on XP, thank you and please give me a solution.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

This is from microsoft help and support. Might help you.




> Code 10
> 
> If the device has a FailReasonString value in its hardware key, that string appears as the error message. The driver or enumerator puts this registry string value there. If there is no FailReasonString in the hardware key, you receive the following error message:
> This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> ...


Maybe download the latest driver. Delete exsisting driver. Reboot in safe mode and re-instal.

There are some other articles here:-

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

What you have to do is go to both of the manufacturers web sites for the computer and the motherboard and download the proper motherboard drivers for this particular motherboard and you will need the manufacturers name and model number for the motherboard for this. After they are all downloaded you burn them to a CD-R and install them in this order, chipset, buss, network, video, audio and then any way you wish aftewr that and reboot the computer when asked, that is important. Get all of these drivers for this even if you think you do not need them and install them.


----------



## xeriuth (Apr 6, 2008)

ThorXP said:


> What you have to do is go to both of the manufacturers web sites for the computer and the motherboard and download the proper motherboard drivers for this particular motherboard and you will need the manufacturers name and model number for the motherboard for this. After they are all downloaded you burn them to a CD-R and install them in this order, chipset, buss, network, video, audio and then any way you wish aftewr that and reboot the computer when asked, that is important. Get all of these drivers for this even if you think you do not need them and install them.


There are no original drivers for my model because they didnt make drivers for XP only for vista but as the performances are way better on XP than vista and i like it more i decided to downgrade, everything else works cept audio, i installed drivers for the audio board still nothing the drivers install them self i reboot and the sound still doesnt work the yellow ! is still there.


----------



## ntserver (Apr 7, 2008)

What I have done is to look for several models lower than the current one and downloaded the drivers for the soundcard. The hardware is usually Identical between older models and the new one.Very tedious trick is to install chipset drivers, install MS hd audio patch and then the audio drivers.

What model is the laptop?


----------



## xeriuth (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you guys for your help, I am running succesfully Windows XP on a Intel core 2 duo 2.4ghz, 4 giga ram, video card Nvidia 8600 gs its a Sony Vaio VGN-FZ31Z they said its impossible because software hasan't been tested on XP, well its not impossible its working and the performances are way better than using Windows Vista Home, i recomand to everyone to downgrade it owns on Windows XP, if you hear someone that have problems with downgrading this is my email [email protected] ill be glad to help. Thanks again.


----------



## ntserver (Apr 7, 2008)

Make sure you ghost the HDD incase things goes wrong. It will save you time reinstalling XP. I have done same thing on Dell laptop which came with Pista only drivers. Not anymore:grin:


----------



## gamesfun (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello xeriuth,

could you please post here the procedure (drivers location) to downgrade the VGN-FZ31Z to WinXP?

Thanks.


----------



## xeriuth (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, hi well after you downgrade and install all the other grivers, goto this link http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...E3_Drivers.zip&ip=Preinstalled_Drivers_HD.htm do what youre told and will work fine, they are not the drivers for my model but it works fine, you will alsou find other drivers there from models that are using XP and they will work for your model cause they are the same hardrive on it. have fun and enjoy XP!!


----------



## fynos (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi:
I am trying to do a fresh install of Win XP pro to my new laptop Sony VGN-FZ31Z and I face the fooling problem !
When I run the cd of win xp I select the F6 option in order to install additional driver for sata, all goes ok, but after the format of the disk and wean start to load the operation files appear a message that says : Insert the disk labeled: Intel Matrix Storage Manager Driver into drive A.
Since now I use the original drivers but I download the intels driver for the web and I don’t see any change ! :4-dontkno
Can somebody help me ?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

fynos said:


> Hi:
> I am trying to do a fresh install of Win XP pro to my new laptop Sony VGN-FZ31Z and I face the fooling problem !
> When I run the cd of win xp I select the F6 option in order to install additional driver for sata, all goes ok, but after the format of the disk and wean start to load the operation files appear a message that says : Insert the disk labeled: Intel Matrix Storage Manager Driver into drive A.
> Since now I use the original drivers but I download the intels driver for the web and I don’t see any change ! :4-dontkno
> Can somebody help me ?


hi fynos,

kindly create another thread for this problem. thank you.


----------



## bharat_v (May 7, 2008)

hiii ...my sony vaio model is VGN FZ 240e ..i downgraded to windows xp ..all other drivers except Sigmatel High Definition Codecs are working fine .. when iam trying to install it is showing " Exit error =Device object Not Present ".. although company doesnt provide any downgraded driver support for this model...iv downloaded them from web .... Plz help me out quickly n get some sound out of my lappy....


----------



## fynos (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi:
I downgrade my vaio VGN-FZ31Z from Vista to windows XP, but i cont fiend drivers for Display and fancktion key !!
Any help ???


----------



## 6white9 (Sep 27, 2008)

xeriuth said:


> HI, i downgraded my laptop a VGN-FZ31Z from vista home premium to XP got everything working just fine cept my sound card which i get an error like "The device cannot start: code 10" now ive tried everything all the possible drivers and whatnot, does any of you have an ideea what can i do to make that work cause i am verry happy on how my laptop performs on XP, thank you and please give me a solution.




Hey, i registered here just to se if someone can help me with the drivers for my VGN-FZ31Z, because i want to downgrade it, but i don't know wich drivers to use....

Hope you (xeriuth) could help me... :normal:


----------

